# yellow/black/copper/white hmpk spawn [082514]



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

parents spawning (9 photos) can be referenced here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=449522

fry hatched today. cannot determine the number because the male moved the nest location to the back of the tank (which will make it difficult to take pictures), but they have indeed hatched. seems small in number, but i had a rather small female to begin with.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

You have a lot of spawns going on, subscribed to two other spawn logs, and I must say..... good luck! I wouldn't be able to do all this at once xD
Edit: oops Im only subscribed to one other thread, I mixed it up because im keeping track of SOOOO many spawn logs right now. Im addicted to reading them.
Cant wait to see the results! Love seeing how the babies turn out.


----------

